# Uitvalsbasis



## Erithacus_Rubecula

Hoe zou men 'uitvalsbasis' het best naar het Frans vertalen?

Context:

_Deze vakantiewoning is de ideale *uitvalsbasis* voor wandelingen in deze prachtige streek._


----------



## Yfie

Hallo Erithacus,

Het zou iets moeten zijn in de geest van : ".... est le point de départ idéal pour faire..."


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Ik zou zeggen _point de départ_...

Brown


----------



## Erithacus_Rubecula

ok bedankt!


----------



## iKevin

Volgens mij kan ''base de départ'' ook...


----------



## Peterdg

iKevin said:


> Volgens mij kan ''base de départ'' ook...


Volgens Van Dale ook.


----------



## Erithacus_Rubecula

Als Van Dale het zegt dan volg ik ;-).

Bedankt!


----------



## Yfie

Jammergenoeg heeft Van Dale niet altijd gelijk.

Dat komt vaak ook omdat de context bij een vertaling erg belangrijk is. 
Natuurlijk is "base de départ" ook een juiste vertaling van "uitvalsbasis" maar in dit geval lijkt "point de départ" me een betere oplossing; een meer gangbare term.

A vous de choisir!


----------



## Erithacus_Rubecula

Dank voor de toelichting. Ik heb uiteindelijk toch 'point de départ' gekozen.


----------

